# Equine Artwork/Comissions



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a few of my pieces I thought I'd share and get some critique:



















Arod and Shadowfax from Lord of the Rings.



















I do comissions and portraits of people's horses also, my full gallery is here:
http://equine-mirages.deviantart.com

The last one was professionally scanned on a huge machine. The others were on my own scanner. See the difference professionals make? lol


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

*GASP* :shock: :shock: They are amazing.

I especially love the first one. :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

AWWWW these are fab


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

VEry cute!


----------



## MississippiGal (Aug 18, 2007)

*Beautiful*

:?: How can I get you to make a portrait of my mini..I am very interested in your techniques in the way you draw the horse properly...AMAZING!! How much could I offer to get one from you of my horse? Thanks so much!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE the one of the paints!!!!! :shock:


----------



## PromoteMyHorse (Nov 8, 2007)

You are very talented!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Checked your stuff on DA that weimaraner is fabulous. I can't draw a stick horse


----------



## ILoveHorses1212 (Nov 5, 2007)

AMAZING!!!! :shock: I LOVE them! The one with the paints is beautiful, so is the Lord of the Rings one!


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

*loud bang as jaw hits the floor*

Ouch.

THESE ARE AWESOME!!! You are so good!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i second what everyone else has said  that last one is amazing. you should be very proud


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

one word- WOW!

would i have to pay to get one done?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

it would be great if you could do one for me of my friend and her horse...I'd get you a picture! and pay!  lol. Your amazing!


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

they are just amazing!!! wow, i wish i could draw, no such luck, but you really have talent! i love the one of the paints


----------

